# Sauger bite?



## Pharen52 (Apr 14, 2013)

I haven't been down to the river fishing for a few weeks now and I was wondering where to catch the sauger at now that its warmed up.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

LOL!
ME TOO! 
Around Cumberland Dam, that is


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

A buddy and I caught well over 100 each Friday am Saturday at new Cumberland on the Wv side. Using lead spoons off the wall


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Pharen52 (Apr 14, 2013)

Is that below the dam and how far from it and how do you work the spoons


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

That's right below the dam off the wall drop the spoon to the bottom and jig it one to two feet off the bottom. You will find fish!









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

that is a nice walleye


----------



## Pharen52 (Apr 14, 2013)

That's a nice batch of fish. Do you tip the spoons with minnows or just run them bare


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

Just plain spoon 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

This one came tonight and was full of eggs






caught about 30 this evening. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Pharen52 (Apr 14, 2013)

Where do you get those spoons at I'm having trouble finding them


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

ProudPotter said:


> Just plain spoon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I like that Hammered spoon. If someone does pour them, beats the heck out of paying for Hopkins spoons all the time and just as effective.


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

Yes I pour them in my basement. Have the one ounce mold I love them and so does every fish in the river lol


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

ProudPotter said:


> Yes I pour them in my basement. Have the one ounce mold I love them and so does every fish in the river lol
> 
> 
> Thanks Potter
> ...


----------



## Pharen52 (Apr 14, 2013)

Is there any sporting good stores that sell the lead spoons


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

Pharen52 said:


> Is there any sporting good stores that sell the lead spoons


None I know of if you pm me I would sell you a few maybe $2 a piece sound fair? 3 for $5


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content







doboy these are from Tuesday 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Crafty One! (Jun 12, 2012)

ProudPotter
I will definitely take some of your spoons if possible!p.m me if u want. P.S. I work construction and I come across plenty of lead if u need any!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Crafty One! said:


> ProudPotter
> I will definitely take some of your spoons if possible!p.m me if u want. P.S. I work construction and I come across plenty of lead if u need any!
> 
> Thanks Potter.
> ...


----------



## keithjpoole (May 22, 2013)

We did good this evening


----------



## keithjpoole (May 22, 2013)

At bellville


----------

